# Subs needed in S.E. PA and S. Jersey



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Looking for subs in the above locations. Call 610-275-7980


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

still looking


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

moving back up


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

plenty of work still available...


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still have work available in the following areas:
NJ
Mercer, Burlington, Camden & Middlesex counties

PA
Philadelphia, Bucks, Montgomery, Berks, Chester & Delaware counties

Thanks...


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still have work available in the following areas:
NJ
Mercer, Burlington, Camden & Middlesex counties

PA
Philadelphia, Bucks, Montgomery, Berks, Chester & Delaware counties

Thanks...


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

moving it up


----------



## dvlscapes (Aug 3, 2007)

Ken did you get my fax ...Delaware Valley Landscapes, Inc. in Harleysville?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

hey ken gave yah a call around lunchtime, diddnt get a bigg HOA i was holding out for so i have a bit of free stuff, let me know 215 680 2076
thanks
brad


----------



## iplowmore154 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey Ken its Jerry I plowed for you a few years ago when you were HPK. How are things going? What kind of routes do you have in chester or delaware counties I may have a few trucks free this coming season.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Jerry, Check your PM's & give me a call.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

moving it back to the top


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Looking for hourly plow trucks, good pay, steady work, plenty of hours. Call 610-275-7980 thanks....


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Ken still waiting to hear from you. Kyle KAT Transport 484 574 7441


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Ken I checked out those sites today and would like to talk with you more about them. I tried to call you but I guess you guys are out of the office for the holidays. Call me when you can 484 574 7441 Kyle


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Looking for hourly plow trucks, good pay, steady work, plenty of hours. Call 610-275-7980 thanks....


----------



## 04Sierra (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a copy of my post from the Employment Forum.

I have 2 3/4 ton pick ups with 8' plows and 1 has an 8' v-box salt spreader. Looking to do sub contract work. Large commercial work with an hourly rate is preferred. I live in lower Bucks county and my driver and I both work in the concrete business which means we are available from start to finish 24/7. 
Interested parties can post here or e-mail me at [email protected].

Thank You.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Kenny , Dino I see you fellas are knockin em dead. Nice work. I got a load of salt off ya about 2-3 years ago.If your in need around the ROUTE 1 & ROUTE 3 AREA , YOU KNOW WHO TO CALL 610 457-9721


----------



## 1st rate lawns (Dec 4, 2007)

Available in berks county


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

F250- 8.2 Boss V fully insured could possibly be available after done my runs,live in telford area montgomery county got anything in montco / bucks co areas? own my own lawn care business so could go till the cows come home! 267-221-6117 Dave.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

1St rate, where in Berks are you? Email me [email protected]


----------



## 1st rate lawns (Dec 4, 2007)

reading and surrounding. you?
Not in the city though


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I got a nice one for you 1st rate near 5th and Penn and another on Oley St!! LOL


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

bumping it to the top


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Funny, we finally pulled out of the city this year.

I did the Citizens @ 5th & Penn a few years ago, talk about a tight property! It was B4 we had the 860's, I don't think I could fit in the back now.

Any of you locals do residential? I had a call come thru this evening for a property over in Pennside...

Ken, Any Berks properties left hanging out there?

~Matt


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ken , we have trucks avail. rates are as follow
1 ton plow/spreader............. $85.00 per 1/2 hr.
minimum 4 hr...........................cash only end of shift pay
if you are jambed up dont hesitate to call............

thanks 
Dino*


----------



## Deni2nd (Sep 6, 2011)

*Available in Camden County Area*

Call 856 974 3682


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

KenP;419572 said:


> Still have work available in the following areas:
> NJ
> Mercer, Burlington, Camden & Middlesex counties
> 
> ...


We're out of burlington county but have sites in Bucks county "langhorne pa" and are close to camden nj for our other office. email is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

This is only a 4 year old thread and Ken is no longer in the snow biz. And Freak with all the problems you have had why would you want to sub for another person.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

lilweeds;1339181 said:


> This is only a 4 year old thread and Ken is no longer in the snow biz.


I saw the date when I opened the thread and wondered if anyone had read the date on the first post, Lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lilweeds;1339181 said:


> This is only a 4 year old thread and Ken is no longer in the snow biz. And Freak with all the problems you have had why would you want to sub for another person.


We sub for a lot of companies, just not USM anymore Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1342272 said:


> We sub for a lot of companies, just not USM anymore Thumbs Up


Same here... The terms they wanted for the sites we've managed for the past 3+ years were not sustainable with a seasonal price for a one year contract. We had to walk away from them this season.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Ken, I'm a sub available anywhere in Bucks/Montgomery Counties. I"m willing to drive further as long as the work hours are there. I have a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD with an 8' boss superduty on it ready to go. I tried calling your number a couple of times, but it said its no longer in service? You can call my cell if you are interested. Thanks, Nick

cell - 347-246-3497


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys, THIS THREAD IS 4 YEARS OLD!!!!


----------

